# Was Habt ihr so für PC Systeme?



## Hanswurscht (1. Dezember 2007)

hiho,
da die buffed.de Community sehr groß is wollt ich mal wissen was ihr so für Computer.

also hab mir erst vor nen paar tagen einen neuen Rechner geholt, nu wollt ich mal wissen ob ich mit meinem alten system noch auf dem stand der dinge war oder obs sich gelohnt hat nen neuen zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Altes Sys:
AMD Athlon 2000+ (1,6GHz)
Radeon 9800pro
768 MB Ram
Win XP


Neu:
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz
GF 8800 GTS
2Gig Ram 667er
Win XP


P.S. sorry fals schon vergleichbare posts gibt, hab nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Hanswurscht


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2007)

Hanswurscht schrieb:


> P.S. sorry fals schon vergleichbare posts gibt, hab nix gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach im richtigen Forum suchen - also PC-Technik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4344


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2007)

*Das ist meine Kiste ist ein Auszug aus dem Everest Bericht^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Übersicht
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralsaar (3. Dezember 2007)

klick the button:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg...


----------



## labernet (3. Dezember 2007)

AMD athlon X64 dual core proccesor 6000+ 6.00 Ghz  

2064 mb atbeitsspeicher 


nvidia 8600 gt grafikkarte 

500 gb  sata festplatte


----------



## Jinntao (3. Dezember 2007)

30 cm. 5 cm Durchmesser. Krass was?


----------



## Dracun (3. Dezember 2007)

also solche unsinnigen kommentare kannste dir klemmen @Jinntao.wenn du nix dazu beisteuern willst dann lass es.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Dezember 2007)

Informationsliste	Wert
Computer	
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computername	--------------------
Benutzername           ----------------

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	AMD Sempron, 1500 MHz (9 x 167) 2200+
Motherboard Name	PCChips M848A  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz	SiS 748
Arbeitsspeicher	1024 MB  (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Typ	AMI (07/07/04)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	Radeon X1650 Series Secondary  (512 M
Grafikkarte	Radeon X1650 Series Secondary  (512 M
Monitor	Maxdata Belinea 10 30 10  [17" CRT]  (10182766)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	SiS 7012 Audio Device

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	SiS PCI-IDE-Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Festplatte	ST3160021A  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Festplatte	Maxtor 6E040L0  (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optisches Laufwerk	LITE-ON DVD SOHD-167T  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optisches Laufwerk	PHILIPS DVDR1660P1
Optisches Laufwerk	WL0691K VBD638C SCSI CdRom Device
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status	OK

Partitionen	
C: (NTFS)	39197 MB (23099 MB frei)
D: (NTFS)	152625 MB (71908 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität	187.3 GB (92.8 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte	
Tastatur	Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Maus	HID-konforme Maus

Netzwerk	
Netzwerkkarte	SiS 900-PCI-Fast Ethernet-Adapter  (192.168.178.22)

Peripheriegeräte	
Drucker	Lexmark 730 Series
Drucker	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller	SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller	SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB-Geräte	Standard-USB-Hub
USB-Geräte	USB-Druckerunterstützung
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)


ist zwar nicht mehr der neuste^^ aber für mich reicht der PC


----------



## Inexort (3. Dezember 2007)

Zu Weihnachten den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe
CPU-Lüfter:  Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2
Festplatte(2xRaid0):  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB SATA II ST3250410AS
Motherboard:  Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6 ,Intel X38, ATX, PCI-Express
Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Kandalf schwarz VA9000BWS ohne Netzteil
Netzteil:  ATX-Netzteil Corsair 620W 620 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher:  2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX Pro CL 5, PC6400/800
Grafikkarte:  8800GTS (G92) 1024MB

Dann wird noch schön übertaktet und irgendwann noch ne WaKü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FebeR (3. Dezember 2007)

@hanschwurscht das hat sich allemal gelohnt das du dir nen neuen rechner geholt hasst 
nur deine graka is nich so der renner aber kann man ja noch aufrüsten in einem jahr 

mein system :
core2duo E6300@1.8ghz(bald E750)
GeForce 8800GT
2GB Ram
Windows Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnsgarSaar (3. Dezember 2007)

Einfach in mein SysProfile gucken

            Hier Klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2007)

Aktuell den hier:
Baujahr 2005.
2008 wird dieser erneuert so weit wie möglich oder wenn nicht anders möglich oder wenns auf langzeit kostengünstiger ist wird alles getauscht.

Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 3500 + (Singlecore).
RAM: Kingoston 2x 512 MB
Motherboard: ASUSTEK A8V Deluxe
Monitor: SnycMaster206BW 20 " (Mainmonitor) 1680x1050
Monitor2: Digion TM2015 15" 1024x768
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GEFORCE 7600 GT 256 VRAM
Windows: Windows XP Professional (5.1.2600) SP2
Onboard 7.1 Sound Realtek AC97 Audio
Onboard Gigabit LAN

Maxtor S-ATA 160 GB RAM:
Daten: 62,49 GB
System:39,93 GB
Programme:50,21 GB

Anfang 2008 werden erstmals folgendes erneuert:
RAM auf 2 GB
2. Festplatte 500 GB
evtl. neue Grafikkarte.
Ob ich ein neues Motherboard mit CPU kaufe, weiß ich noch nicht.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Das wird mein neuer:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 AM2 6400+

Asrock AliveNF7GHD ready

2048MB DDR2 Ram von Corsair

300GB SATA 7200rpm 16MB Festplatte von Seagate

Geforce 8800GT

ATX 560 W LC Power 14 cm V2 retail

DVD Rom LG


----------



## fourkfreeze (11. Dezember 2007)

2048MB-KIT Corsair DHX, PC6400, CL4	 
2048MB-KIT Corsair DHX, PC6400, CL4	 
ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 700 Watt / BQT E5	 
Coolermaster Cosmos ohne Netzteil silber/schwarz	 
Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer	 
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express	 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield	 
LG GDR - H20N S-ATA Retail schwarz	 
LG GSA - H66N Retail schwarz/beige SATA	 
MS Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SB-Version	 
MSI NX8800Ultra-T2D768E-HD Overclocked, 768MB, PCIe	 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS	 

Mein neuer plus G15,G5,Viewsonic VX 924,Sennheiser pc 150,Logitech z-2300,Logitech Rumblepad 2,Razer mantis control,und 500GB externe.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich könnte hier schreiben, was ich für ein System habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zwei Wochen alt)
Ich mach es allerdings nicht, weil ich die Community kenne, die da sagen würde, das ich nur rumprolle und doch nur spinne. Also lass ich es^^
Nur so viel. Es ist ein Alienware Rechner... und bin stolz darauf immer noch Nicht-Vista-Besitzer zu sein.


----------



## fourkfreeze (11. Dezember 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich könnte hier schreiben, was ich für ein System habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich war auch am überlegen, auch wenn alienware-rechner leistung haben.Sind sie trotzdem nicht so gut wie selbst zusamengestellte pcs für dasselbe geld. Deshalb und weil man nicht immer 100% weiss was drin ist habe ich mich gegen ein alienware rechner entscheiden.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Dezember 2007)

Also im Prinzip ist das selbe drin, was ich auch einbauen würde. Habe selber für mich und auch andere schon PC´s zusammen gebaut. Und die Gehäuse von Alienware und das ganze Konzept ansich, ist fast unschlagbar.
Ausschlaggebend für mich war der Service und wenn mal was doch nicht so funktionieren sollte, wird schnell gehandelt. Diesmal hatte ich einfach keine Lust selbst zu basteln^^


----------



## Funaki2 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe ein IBM Thinkpad t60!


1gb Arbeitsspeicher

Mobility Radeon X1400

öhm Dualcora 1,8 ghz

1 Jahr alt!

Außerdem hat es den T Serien Bonus:

Laptop zuklappen- nervigem Schulkollegen auf dem Kopf hauen- wieder aufklappen- Weiterarbeiten


----------



## Horrigan (11. Dezember 2007)

hm, ist n absolutes low budget system, aber macht nix - selbst mein pc ist mit wow arg unterfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



intel pentium d 920 @ 2x 3,2 GHz 
(welcher cooler weiß ich net mehr auswendig - jedenfalls unter last bis ca. 53 C°)

palit 512er radeon 2600 xt @ 845 MHz (gpu) bzw. 815 MHz (speicher)

foxconn 945 7MD 

4x 1gb 667er ram

winzige 120er festplatte^^

netzteil 430er extreme power

hatte ich bei alternate bauen lassen und bin zufrieden

knapp über 550 euronen - reicht mir völlig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naff2 (11. Dezember 2007)

labernet schrieb:


> AMD athlon X64 dual core proccesor 6000+ 6.00 Ghz
> 
> 2064 mb atbeitsspeicher
> nvidia 8600 gt grafikkarte
> ...



6 ghz ?

net ein wenig viel ?

Und meine 2 kleinen

Pc 1 

Thermaltake Swing, Schwarz
Intel Quad 6600
Zalman CNP9700 LED
ASUS P5k Premium/WiFi
4*1024 Corsair Dominator PC6400
MSI NX8800 GTX HC-OC
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 600 Watt

Selbstzusammengestellt: 1800€
+
G5
HP w2207
Sennheiser Pc 150

Pc 2

Enermax
AMD 64 3500+
Boxed Kühler
ASUS A8V Deluxe Ai/WiFi
2*512 Infinion
HIS x800 XT-PE + Zalman VF900 CU LED
Be Quiet Blackline 450 Watt

Selbstzusammengestell: 1600€
+
mx 510
Belinea 19 Zoll Rohre Monitor
Sennheiser PC 150

Stehen zusammen auf einem Schreibtisch und laufen immer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eona (12. Dezember 2007)

My Sys&#9679;

1te Rechner

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 OC @ 3150 Mhz&#9679; ASUS Silent Knight&#9679;
Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev 2.0&#9679;
Corsair XMS 2048 MB 800Mhz DDR2 Cl4 oc auf 998mhz&#9679;
MSI Geforce NX8800GT OC&#9679;
Samsung ATA2 400GB
&#9679;BE Quit 550W

2te Rechner

Intel Pentium D 925 OC 2x 3,8ghz
Asrock Conroe1333 667mhz
2x 1GB Aeonon 667mhz oc auf 852mhz
Club3D 8600GT OC bald HD3850
160GB SATA
BE Quit 450W

mfg


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Intel E6700 2.66ghz(dualcore)[Standartkühler *boxed*]Conroe
ASUS Mainboard (kein plan welches genau jetz^^)[Chipsatz:nforce 650i]
GAINWARD NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX
2GB Kingston RAM (kit also zwei 1gb steine)[dualchan laufen]
Maxtor 320gb + alte no name 140gb
Casetec Gehäuse (Billiges großes^^ Gott sei dank ich wusste vorher ja nich wie groß so ne gtx is Oo war erschrocken)
650W Netzteil
LG DVD Brenner
LG LCD Monitor
7.1Soundkarte 
Auf einer Partition XP laufen auf anderer Vista(wegen dx 10)
Im April gekauft. 1740 eus für alles drum und dran denke das war recht günstig 

Selbst zusammen gebastelt.

PS:Uff sollte Crysis tauglich sein uff^^ Leider an vielen Stellen mit alles auf Maximum an macnehn stellen unter 20fps . Durchschnitt ca 25fps (eig spielbar alles was unter 20 geht bekomm ich erst arg mit)
[Aber auch erst dank Beta NVIDIA forceware treiber vorher an vielen stellen auf 5fps eingebrochen]


Is zwar Off topic aber was könnt ich an dem system verändern das crysis auf max immer mit min 30fps läuft
Wenns denn möglich ist Performance soll ja mit patch verbessert werden (zur info hab mir den pc nich deswegen geholt aber es setz ja an anforerungen schon mal einen leichetn standart)


----------



## absoluter (12. Dezember 2007)

samsung laptop:

intel centrino 1,86 ghz
2 gig corsair ram
128mb ati x700 graka

1280x1024 @ alles auf minimum ausser zauberdetail is auf mittel @ 30-80 fps xD

hab nen 19" LG tft dran, und masu und tastatur extra halt ^^


giev neuen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashedes (12. Dezember 2007)

Seit eine Woche nenne ich ihm mein Schatz (Laptop von Dell XPS1730)
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 4 MB L2-cache)
Windows Vista™ Home Premium (32 Bit)
LCD 17,0"-UltraSharp™-WUXGA-TFT (1920x1200)
4096 MB 667 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM
SATA-Festplatte mit 2x160 GB (7200 U/min)
Dual 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® Go 8700M GT
Ageia PhysX-Prozessorkarte


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe z. Zt. :

AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+
2 GB  RAM
GeForce 7950 GT 256 MB

Hätte aber vieeel lieber einen gescheiten, spieltauglichen Laptop, weil mein jetztiger Rechner auch nicht immer huntertprozentig stabil ist und öfter mal rumspinnt, die Grafikkarte hat irgendwie auch einen weg (wird zu heiß).

Versuche jetzt auf n gescheiten Schleppi zu sparen, dann fliegt die Kiste raus oder falls das nichts wird (bleibt leider immer nicht viel über zum sparen und ich will nicht 5 Jahre warten) kommt noch mal ne etwas gescheitere GraKa rein nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ashedes schrieb:


> Windows Vista™ Home Premium (32 Bit)
> 4096 MB 667 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM



Wie kann man mit einem 32 Bit Betriebssystem 4 GB RAM haben?


----------



## Ashedes (12. Dezember 2007)

der windows zeigt mir nur 3,2GB an da ich die 2x2GB Arbeitspeicher nachgerüstet habe, aber Dell Bietet sie auch in 4GB version an (300€ aufpreis -.-), ka was sie da noch gepatch haben. vieleich bekomme ich es noch hin das es mit 4GB auf mein Laptop läuft


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das geht nur mit einem 64 Bit System! Definitiv! Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max3367 (12. Dezember 2007)

also das ist mein pc!!!


amd athlon 64 3800+!!!


1 gb ddr2ram


asus en 7600gs(512mb)


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. Dezember 2007)

Es war gut, dass Du dir ein neues System zugelegt hast !
Damit wirst Du viel Spaß haben !

Meins ist ähnlich:

Core 2 Duo E 6420 4 MB Cache @ 2.66 GHz
ASUS P5B Deluxe
2 GB G.E.I.L. RAM 866 MHz
GeForce 8800 GTX
Creative X-Fi eXtreme Music


----------



## Teldrassils Bigblue (2. Januar 2008)

Prozessor:                            Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 auf 3.11GHz Getaktet
Mainbord:                             Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher:                    G.Skill DDR2 2x1024MB CL4
Grafikkarte:                         Gainward Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
Festplatte:                            Samsung 500GB SATA
Bildschirm:                           Samsung SyncMaster 225BW
Betriebssystem:                    Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maus:                                   Logitech G5 mit 5 Megapixel
Entstehung:                          Eigenbau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gesamtkosten (mit zubehör): 2.354€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Januar 2008)

und meine signatur lesen^^ und drauf klicken^^


----------

